# Ocean Beach Club vs Oceanaire



## awa (May 8, 2019)

We have done the last 3 years at Oceanaire and we are thinking of trying out OBC because we always use the pools on that side and it’s a shorter walk to the parking garage. Can you tell me the difference between the 2 bedroom suite ocean front and the 2 bedroom deluxe suite ocean front?  From the description it seems to be a full kitchen vs a partial? Will the unit be comparable to an Oceanaire 2 bedroom?  I’m nervous that it costs fewer points and wonder what we’d be giving up. Last time at Oceanaire we got a two bedroom ocean front unit but really only the master bedroom was ocean front and it was a really long distance to the kids’ ocean view bedroom. They are still pretty little so we didn’t like that so much. Some reviews of OBC make the lock off sound even more extreme than that, though. Anyone have advice?


----------

